# Looking to get into Martial Arts



## prl0690 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

This is my first post, obviously, and I'm looking for advice on how to get into martial arts, and more specifically, what style of martial arts are recommended for a beginner. 

I would first like to point out that I want to actually become committed to learning martial arts and don't have the "hit it and quit it attitude." 

Here is a quick little synopsis about myself;

I'm 26 years old and live in NYC. I have been an athlete all my life, mainly playing hockey and lacrosse, however, was a high-level fencer as well which I would assume would help somewhat because I understand the concept of distance and footwork. Generally speaking, I want to find a style that will help me get back in shape, however, it does not have to be primarily for fitness as I attend the gym regularly and my main goal is to learn more about discipline. I am currently considering Krav Maga, Muay Thai, as well as karate, but am also open to other suggestions. Another thing to note, not that I think it really makes a difference, is that I am on the short side - 5'6".

I know this is a lot to throw out there and still quite vague, however, any help and direction will be greatly appreciated and look forward to joining this community further!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

Where in NYC do you live? I may have a couple places to recommend. 

With fencing, JKD or HEMA may work well with you (if you're interested in HEMA, I know it's not the most popular for people).

Outside of that, and even with my recommendations, go to different clubs/dojos, and continue attending the place you like the most. Style doesn't matter as nearly as much in the long run as you enjoying the classes themselves.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 23, 2017)

If you wanted to compete in tourneys, your fencing background could help you in the WKF style tourneys.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> If you wanted to compete in tourneys, your fencing background could help you in the WKF style tourneys.


Hmm I'm not sure about that. I can't think of many ways that a fencing stance and footwork would carry over to WKF tournaments. The rules are similarish, but understanding rules doesn't take that long, and the movements are extremely different.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 23, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Hmm I'm not sure about that. I can't think of many ways that a fencing stance and footwork would carry over to WKF tournaments. The rules are similarish, but understanding rules doesn't take that long, and the movements are extremely different.



Well 1st off....I don't know anything about fencing.

Just from watching a little fencing they have very quick forward movement a lot like how many WKF fighters will blitz forward quickly, strike and then back off for scoring.  I just thought that with his fencing background he would already naturally have that fast forward and backward movement and just need to learn the karate way of doing it.

And the WKF tourneys we have competed in just seem that a lot of the fighters fight more in a straight line forward and backward like a fencer.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Well 1st off....I don't know anything about fencing.
> 
> Just from watching a little fencing they have very quick forward movement a lot like how many WKF fighters will blitz forward quickly, strike and then back off for scoring.  I just thought that with his fencing background he would already naturally have that fast forward and backward movement and just need to learn the karate way of doing it.
> 
> And the WKF tourneys we have competed in just seem that a lot of the fighters fight more in a straight line forward and backward like a fencer.


There is that back and forth movement. I've never participated in one of those tournaments, however based on my own experience, fencing improved my boxing skills a lot from the footwork, but not my kicks so much. My legs got more powerful, but it's a very different motion from kicking, and you're not placing the same pressure through your foot that you do for a powerful kick. This might not matter for WKF since it's point-based, but personally the footwork helped my punches a lot more than my kicks or grappling.


----------



## TSDTexan (Apr 23, 2017)

If i might ask...What kind of karate?

Self Defense oriented, or point style tag karate?

Do you want striking heavy karate, or do you want the older (Okinawan) karate with solid training in throws, locks, and sweeps in addition to striking?

Here are some folks I can recommend.
If you are a diehard guy.
The first link is a full contact sparing (so expect to be hit and kicked for real, its a traditional Japanese karate outfit, from the tradition of Mas Oyama.
1.
KKNY
KKNY

The second link is old school okinawan "Te"...
And Noah Legel (weblog: My Karate Obsession) also has a recommendation for them. They are real deal. You will need to call for an appointment, and go through a minor screening process.

2.
shinjinbukan.com | New York Shibu Dōjō

How far are you willing to travel to go to class?

What are you willing to pay per month?

Questions to ask yourself

Every martial art I can think of can accept beginners.


----------



## prl0690 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the responses - appreciate it.



kempodisciple said:


> Where in NYC do you live? I may have a couple places to recommend.
> 
> With fencing, JKD or HEMA may work well with you (if you're interested in HEMA, I know it's not the most popular for people).
> 
> Outside of that, and even with my recommendations, go to different clubs/dojos, and continue attending the place you like the most. Style doesn't matter as nearly as much in the long run as you enjoying the classes themselves.



Kempo - JKD sounds interesting. I did a little research on it and can definitely see how fencing can help. Will definitely check out a club for JKD. Also, HEMA seems interesting however I don't feel the same draw to it. 
Also, live in West Village/Chelsea area.





CB Jones said:


> If you wanted to compete in tourneys, your fencing background could help you in the WKF style tourneys.



What is WKF? Never heard of it but will definitely check it out. 




TSDTexan said:


> If i might ask...What kind of karate?
> 
> Self Defense oriented, or point style tag karate?
> 
> ...



In regards to style, I am not too sure what the differences are however I know my main concern isn't self-defense (though that doesn't mean I am against it.)

Both schools seem very interesting. Since I am still pretty new, it is hard to me to distinguish the main differences between them though so I do not know which one would be a better fit (would definitely look into both)

 In regards to travel and price, I am willing to travel anywhere in the Metro area if it is the right fit and am committed to allocating the necessary funds I ned to be able to partake in the training needed.



Thanks everyone for all the info - really helpful!


----------



## Jenna (Apr 24, 2017)

prl0690 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post, obviously, and I'm looking for advice on how to get into martial arts, and more specifically, what style of martial arts are recommended for a beginner.
> 
> ...


Helloo welcome aboard! Hey if your goal is like you say more about discipline, boxing is just awesomeness for discipline.. and also for fitness.. plus height is not necessarily disadvantageous.. just throwing that in the mix for you  Wishes to you


----------



## TSDTexan (Apr 24, 2017)

prl0690 said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses - appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is point style karate.
It's sports tourney oriented.
It can be fun and challenging, but it's ahem... "gentle".





This is Kyushukin karate in a competitive tournament. The power is dialed up.
Your more able to defend yourself in a fight.






And this is what okinawan karate can be about.


----------



## Buka (Apr 24, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, bro. 

Man, New York City has a lot of Martial Arts places. My suggestion is to spend a couple weeks visiting places close to you and watching a few classes. I think you should go to each place at least twice, as training sometimes differs on different nights. I think with a hockey, lacrosse and fencing background, certain Arts will appeal to you more than others, but nobody is going to know what that appeal is more than you yourself will. And look at your search for a school as an enjoyable adventure. It should be kind of fun.

As for being 5'6", as long as your feet reach the ground, you're tall enough. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## marques (Apr 24, 2017)

From fencing, Jeet Kune Do. 
But the standard answer is start from whatever is convenient and affordable for you. Good luck!


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 24, 2017)

NYC is like the Mecca for MA.  So many great and legendary teachers to choose from.  Which one is the right fit for you is going to come down to figuring out your priorities.  Before all of that, do a quick web search of dojos in your target area.  Find out their class schedules and costs.  Eliminate the ones that you can't attend and can't afford.  In NYC, you'll still have a huge list of places that'll work.

One of the biggest questions you need to ask is what level of contact you're comfortable with.  The 3 karate videos shown above should give you an idea, but they're not absolute.

For kicks (no pun intended), I'll recommend Tadashi Nakamura's Seido Juku karate dojo.  Located a few doors down from the Flatiron building.  I'm a Seido guy (in Albany, ny) so of course I'm biased.  There's a bit of everything in that dojo and organization for everyone.  It's not a perfect fit for everyone, so you'd have to visit and see if it's right for you.  Just like everywhere else.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 25, 2017)

Dog brothers.

Dog Brothers Martial Arts - NYC Training Group


----------



## prl0690 (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your help! 

Been doing a lot of research after talking with some of you and think I am leaning towards JKD or Muay Thai. Still unsure which one I would prefer. Next step is visiting a few local clubs and seeing which one is the best fit. Will keep you guys posted!

thanks again


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 25, 2017)

Any style is recommended for beginners otherwise no one would do the style. As for jkd that would have some fencing application since Bruce lees brother was a fencing champion and used some of that into his style. Thai boxing is a great style for fitness and strength but really any style will give you what you need as long as you stay away from these 1 touch ko fakes.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 25, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> 1 touch ko fakes



Why bother even touching....when you can knock them out with a chi ball


----------



## Charlemagne (Apr 25, 2017)

You mentioned fitness, but that not being your primary goal.  What IS your primary goal?  If you had to rank order your goals / purpose for training, what would that look like?  You are spoiled for choice in NYC, which is nice.


----------



## prl0690 (Apr 25, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> You mentioned fitness, but that not being your primary goal.  What IS your primary goal?  If you had to rank order your goals / purpose for training, what would that look like?  You are spoiled for choice in NYC, which is nice.



To be more precise, fitness is a large concern of mine, however, I can do that outside of whatever MA I do. I am looking primarily to learn something new and essentially join a new community of people. I am a competitive person though since I have competed and some high levels in my respective sports in the past and therefore enjoy mixing my "fitness" in with a sport as opposed to going to a gym. Hope that is a little more clear.


----------



## Charlemagne (Apr 25, 2017)

prl0690 said:


> To be more precise, fitness is a large concern of mine, however, I can do that outside of whatever MA I do. I am looking primarily to learn something new and essentially join a new community of people. I am a competitive person though since I have competed and some high levels in my respective sports in the past and therefore enjoy mixing my "fitness" in with a sport as opposed to going to a gym. Hope that is a little more clear.



In that case,  any martial art in the world will do. If you are OK with doing your conditioning outside of your MA training, and you are just out to meet new people and learn something new, there isn't much need to be particular about the art you train.  Just find a place that has a good vibe that works into your schedule, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## TSDTexan (Apr 25, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> You mentioned fitness, but that not being your primary goal.  What IS your primary goal?  If you had to rank order your goals / purpose for training, what would that look like?  You are spoiled for choice in NYC, which is nice.


Discipline was a listed goal


----------



## Charlemagne (Apr 25, 2017)

TSDTexan said:


> Discipline was a listed goal



Not in his response to me when I asked him to prioritize his most pertinent goals/reasons for wanting to train MA.  He might have mentioned earlier and I missed it, but according to his response to me anyway, he doesn't seem to list it as one of his strongest motivators.


----------



## TSDTexan (Apr 25, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> Not in his response to me when I asked him to prioritize his most pertinent goals/reasons for wanting to train MA.  He might have mentioned earlier and I missed it, but according to his response to me anyway, he doesn't seem to list it as one of his strongest motivators.


It's was in his op


----------



## Charlemagne (Apr 25, 2017)

TSDTexan said:


> It's was in his op




Cheers


----------



## Hanshi (May 2, 2017)

Of all the martial arts I've studied judo has to be the best for core strength.  If you like to grab your opponent judo is a natural.  I've always advised students to look for a dojo/dojang where the "vibes" make them feel comfortable and at home.  The teacher's personality can't be discounted.  Ask yourself some questions: Does he/she show as much attention to the average students as he does to his best black belts?  Do you feel "included"?  Does he truly WANT you to succeed and not just make payments?  These concerns are more important, at least initially, than what art you go into.


----------

